# any updates on power amp projects using the TPA3118?



## zgrav (Feb 6, 2021)

Anything close to being rolled out using the module?  And any insight into what variations might be introduced?


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2021)

I just got the jacks we discussed this past week.    

They were a perfect fit and fixed the problem, so yes, we'll be circling back around to this soon.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 6, 2021)

thanks for the update.


----------



## fig (Feb 6, 2021)

I've been playing with these. They are a bit sensitive, but sound pretty clear. You need to use either an insulated 1/4" or (as I am) insulated speaker outs. I've connected it to an ailing Delta Blues 15" 16ohm, and it rocks. Pop a preamp or EQ in front of it and viola. I use a 20vMax drill battery to power it.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 6, 2021)

I agree it is very versatile.  Interesting idea to power it with a drill battery.


----------



## Grubb (Aug 9, 2021)

Any more updates on this project @PedalPCB? I am keen to plan out an amp build using projects from here. I can be patient though. I know there's a lot on your plate!


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Oct 26, 2021)

I too would love to use one of these modules for a pedalboard power amp. I'm a "paint by numbers" builder who has made dozens of pedals but would love to have a layout to follow and hopefully house in a 125-B enclosure.

Any thought to a higher power module for a bass amp? Does anyone have any experience on an inexpensive Class-D module for a project like this? 

Thanks!


----------



## danfrank (Oct 26, 2021)

fig said:


> I've been playing with these. They are a bit sensitive, but sound pretty clear. You need to use either an insulated 1/4" or (as I am) insulated speaker outs. I've connected it to an ailing Delta Blues 15" 16ohm, and it rocks. Pop a preamp or EQ in front of it and viola. I use a 20vMax drill battery to power it.


There is/was a certain guitarist on roller skates in Venice Beach on the boardwalk that could use one of these battery powered guitar amps... I wonder if he's still around?


----------



## peccary (Oct 26, 2021)

danfrank said:


> There is/was a certain guitarist on roller skates in Venice Beach on the boardwalk that could use one of these battery powered guitar amps... I wonder if he's still around?


I lived in Venice Beach as a kid in the early 90's and that describes like 38 people there I remember at least 🤣


----------



## danfrank (Oct 27, 2021)

peccary said:


> I lived in Venice Beach as a kid in the early 90's and that describes like 38 people there I remember at least 🤣


Ah, your young eyes were overwhelmed then... This is THE Venice Beach skating guitar guy, world renowned:


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2021)

I feel guilty. The passersby seem way more interesting.

Edit: Oh wait, he just busted out a nice! solo.

Edit2: Hey that's not a song...he's singing Wernstrom's diary!


----------

